# Toshoba NB200 stuck on boot screen



## Comtekonline (Apr 1, 2011)

Unable to get passed Toshiba splash screen on my notebook. Tried everything including removing battery, running via main power, removing Hdd. By pressing escape it allows to go next screen gives option to press f2 or f12 but nothing happens when pressing.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

take the battery and power lead off 
now hold the power switch down for 60 seconds 
if still an issue 
as the PC starts keep tapping f8 - does a menu appear - if so choose safemode 

whats the exact model of the toshiba


----------



## Comtekonline (Apr 1, 2011)

It's 10z. Tried all that to discharge the power. Just stuck on splash screen. Opened it up and desoldered CMOS battery but still no luck.

Though just once a message appeared about Realtek Ethernet etc,. Tried pressing all buttons f2,f8, esc etc no luck. It comes on 2 sec with fan and then nothing but Toshiba splash screen.


----------



## Comtekonline (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone suggested removing battery and putting notebook in freezer. What sill idea I thought. Anyway put it in a plastic bah and left it in freezer for 10 mins.... Lo and behold it started booting up fine. The same problem occurred after using it for a while and rebooting.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

thats common practice for a defective drive 
Freeze your hard drive to recover data: Myth or reality? - [Geeks are Sexy] technology news

i have suggest that on many a forum, for getting data off and often works

so i suspect you have a faulty harddrive 

another idea that may possible work is ubuntu - to check the hardware and to get any data off - but you need another PC where you can create a bootable CD


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* UBUNTU Virtual CD *
It may be possible to boot from another Operating System
This will at least test the Hardware and also see if you can see the Harddrive and possibly get data off.

If you have another PC with a cdwriter and spare CD
goto Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu and download the ISO Download | Ubuntu

YOu can also run from a USB device now - if the Machine supports booting off a USB Stick
Download | Ubuntu

full details are here (Note this is for version 9 - so the start up options are slightly different )
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek

click on the image "download ubuntu"
Select a location
then begin download
Save the file onto your PC – remember where you saved it – so you can find it again to create the image bootable CD.

You do *NOT* copy the ISO file onto a CD - you have to use the ISO to create a bootable CD
The CD creator software you have on the PC may have an option to create an image from an ISO 
*If not* - use this free program The Official ImgBurn Website

When the UBUNTU CD boots - you will A screen - with Language on the left panel and two option images 


== > Try ubuntu
== > Install ubuntu

You can try Ubuntu without making any changes to your computer, directly from this CD

Use *OPTION 1 "Try ubunto without any change to your computer"*  *ONLY* this option this will run from the CD and not install onto your harddrive - *be careful*, if you do install onto the PC - you will wipe the data and software OFF your hard drive.., so repeat only use option 1 

Now you should see a UBUNTU desktop
This at least proves the main parts of the PC are working

You may see your Harddrive on the desktop - if not have in look in the places on the tool bar at the top of the screen.

If you can see your harddrive – see if you can find the your datafiles – 
XP look in “documents and settings” under the user name you had on the PC 
Vista/Windows 7 look in “user” under the user name you had on the PC

Now if you have a USB flash drive or external harddrive – you should be able to copy your data from the harddrive onto the USB device 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*==============================================================================*
Alternative 

Parted Magic disk partitoning tool (Bootable CD image)
If you prefer a bootable USB key, download and run Linux Live USB Creator. Choose the Parted Magic distro, and it will download it and automatically create a bootable USB key.

This CD (or key) contains many useful tools. You can partition, recover files, recover lost partitions, make disk images (by several different methods), transfer files between media, scan for viruses (It can serve as an Alternative Trusted Platform for search and elimination of rootkits and bootkits), examine and benchmark hardware, access the internet, and much more.


----------



## Comtekonline (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for taking so much of your time to respond.

The HDD wasn't in the laptop when I put it in the freezer. I took the battery, ram and hdd out. I'm suspecting it's the motherboard which is faulty.


----------



## Comtekonline (Apr 1, 2011)

HDD is working fine in another Toshiba laptop.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, in which case some other electronic part - When I worked as an electronic design engineer , we would occasionally get items with intermittent faults - and a simple diagnostic was to use a can of freezer spray and a hair dryer, and heat up components and freeze , that would often show up the faulty component 

The cost of repair for a notebook is probably higher then replacing these days - in the UK £300 - 400 buys a good around laptop , and i suspect it would not cost much less then that to repair


----------



## Comtekonline (Apr 1, 2011)

£180 to replace system board.. It's a mini laptop can get a new one for £230 not worth repairing :-(


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Yep, thats what i suspected and i guess P&P will be ontop of that


----------



## Varvaroudis (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, my little cousin's Toshiba BN200 had the same problem. 
5 minutes in deepfreeze, and it booted, worked for about 10 minutes and rebooted by itself with the same problems as before.

KUDOS to troybowd!!! ray:ray:ray: (I joined the forum for this)
In the following thread ... 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/toshiba-nb200-wont-boot-492391.html
... troybowd said it was a BIOS issue, and upgrading to BIOS 2.1 will solve everything!

Well, back to deep freeze, -15 oC  for 7-8 minutes (this time I enclosed the laptop in 2 plastic bags to prevent dew!), booted ok and quickly installed BIOS 2.1 (having placed the lapton on icebags!!!:laugh which I had downloaded from TOSHIBA. Flashing the BIOS took about 2-3 minutes. After 1 hour of intense youtubing and 3-4 reboots, my cousin sits happy beside me with his still working ToshibaBN200!!!!

A little risky, but it worked!!! If it breaks down again, I'll post to let you know!


----------



## PauloSimones (Aug 3, 2012)

Identical problem to Varvaroudis'. And identical solution. That is, troybowd´s procedure also WORKED FOR ME! Additionally, after completing the procedure of: 15 min fridge and upgrade of the BIOS, I also proceeded to upgrade the WiFi driver (Atheros) - which was also a source of trouble - from the Toshiba site. Now I am no longer considering the replacement of my Toshiba NB100 which for the moment works fine,... somewhat slow, but it was like this from the beginning. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

